# Picked up my new GMC 3500 service truck



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I just picked up this brand new GMC 3500 SRW with a reading service body. I bought it as a take home truck for my mechanic. We needed another truck for plowing this year, the 1997 pick up he was driving just wasn't cutting it anymore, and he is most definitely our best employee we have ever had, so it seemed like a good move.

It has a Boss 8' 2" Vxt plow, and line-ex in the bed. Now all thats left is putting on the cab marker lights, and wiring all the aux warning lights into it. Really starting to build a fleet now! I'll be taking a fleet picture this fall when all the plows come out.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice set up. Nothing better than a happy mobile mechanic when the S**T hits the fan during a storm.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice truck and setup.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

is it 4x4?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice addition


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Alpha Property;1060191 said:


> is it 4x4?


Yup it is. Its a work truck trim.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE! Looks like you really are building a fleet!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Like You Really Needed That Collin...... No Its looks sweet! Didn't want to go with the D max though huh, no worries I can drive out there anytime you would like and pull out your Kubotas with my Cats and Pull Your GMC/Chevy's out with my Fords when you get stuck on flat ground!!!!!!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;1060205 said:


> Like You Really Needed That Collin...... No Its looks sweet! Didn't want to go with the D max though huh, no worries I can drive out there anytime you would like and pull out your Kubotas with my Cats and Pull Your GMC/Chevy's out with my Fords when you get stuck on flat ground!!!!!!


Don't worry, I can have my mechanic drive out to you in our GMC and fix your Fords and Cats when they break down 

Your right though, the service body will be useful, but not completely necessary right now. But it was cheaper to buy the truck with the service body than it would have been to buy a pick-up truck.. I know it doesn't sound right, but since it was a left over 2010 it just worked out that way. I think as time goes on though, we will really like having the service body.

Also, I did test drive a new 2011 duramax and that will be the next truck for sure. It was a VERY impressive truck in all aspects. I'm thinking of selling my 08 sierra 1500 for a 2011 sierra 2500 ext cab, short bed, with a d max.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

take home trucks suck wait till you see the miles start to rack up but if he is a real good asset to your company then I guess it is a needed expense


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck, can't wait to see the updates on it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

nice truck....question, since you seem to buy all your trucks new why aren't go staying with a specific color?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

nice looking truck. you will appriciate having a service truck equiped for the job especially as your fleet continues to grow. cant beet a well outfitted service truck and a good mechanic.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

EGLC;1060461 said:


> nice truck....question, since you seem to buy all your trucks new why aren't go staying with a specific color?


Ya, I would like to know that too haha. I bought that black 3500 diesel before I even started my company. Then I decided that I was going to have red trucks with all green logos for my company. So I bought 3 more red trucks with green logos. I know red trucks are popular, but there never was to many around here and now all the new companies around here have red trucks with green logos and even some that were here before me have changed to red trucks with green logos. Its gotten to the point where we all have the SAME red shirts just the letters form different words for each company. It drives me crazy. It got to the point where I would have people tell me multiple times a day that they thought they saw one of my trucks when really it was someone else because these guys all even have new GMC trucks to top it off.

So now I said the hell with it all, I'm going to get all white trucks and go back to the classic way and be done with it. I had a new logo designed for the white trucks you can see is my avatar, and I'm looking into painting my dump truck cab next. I really have no idea what painting something like that would cost though.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Seems like your always buying new trucks and equipment which is awesome. Over the next few years i hope to expand like you are in the snow industry.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Just a quick question.......................... Who is your connection at Weirs?
They cant possibly be the cheapest in New England. I know the Madore family. They are nice people there though.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

merrimacmill;1060496 said:


> Ya, I would like to know that too haha. I bought that black 3500 diesel before I even started my company. Then I decided that I was going to have red trucks with all green logos for my company. So I bought 3 more red trucks with green logos. I know red trucks are popular, but there never was to many around here and now all the new companies around here have red trucks with green logos and even some that were here before me have changed to red trucks with green logos. Its gotten to the point where we all have the SAME red shirts just the letters form different words for each company. It drives me crazy. It got to the point where I would have people tell me multiple times a day that they thought they saw one of my trucks when really it was someone else because these guys all even have new GMC trucks to top it off.
> 
> So now I said the hell with it all, I'm going to get all white trucks and go back to the classic way and be done with it. I had a new logo designed for the white trucks you can see is my avatar, and I'm looking into painting my dump truck cab next. I really have no idea what painting something like that would cost though.


wow that sucks hahaha......what if you went with a custom color that only you would have??


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

bacwudzme;1060551 said:


> Just a quick question.......................... Who is your connection at Weirs?
> They cant possibly be the cheapest in New England. I know the Madore family. They are nice people there though.


Marc Hopkins is his name. They may not be the cheapest, but I did get a good deal on 2007 3500 dump there and after that just kind of built a loyalty to the dealership and go there for all my trucks now.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

EGLC;1060554 said:


> wow that sucks hahaha......what if you went with a custom color that only you would have??


I thought about that, but then I figured I would have to paint any trucks I buy no matter what. And also whatever custom color it would be, I wouldn't want to have my personal truck some weird color, so I would always have one not matching.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

merrimacmill;1060652 said:


> Marc Hopkins is his name. They may not be the cheapest, but I did get a good deal on 2007 3500 dump there and after that just kind of built a loyalty to the dealership and go there for all my trucks now.


I knew alot of people that always bought at Weirs but in the last five years more and more people have been buying their GMCs at O'Connors in Augusta.

You have a nice Fleet growing now and all your equipment is very nice and Professional!

That is one good thing about this site, seeing youngsters like ourselves working for ourselves and still growing!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

bacwudzme;1060659 said:


> I knew alot of people that always bought at Weirs but in the last five years more and more people have been buying their GMCs at O'Connors in Augusta.
> 
> You have a nice Fleet growing now and all your equipment is very nice and Professional!
> 
> That is one good thing about this site, seeing youngsters like ourselves working for ourselves and still growing!


Lots of people tend to have an attitude towards me since I'm so young like I won't be able to do it. I take pride it showing them otherwise. All through school I did horrible and was always the "dumba$$" kid. I left early and started pursuing what I've always wanted to and I've enjoyed every minute of it since. I think a lot of the older guys around here give me such attitude because they get ticked off since they've been at the everyday grind for 30 years, and still are driving around in a 1991 one truck wonder. The young people are doing a lot in business now, just look at Mark Zuckerberg the creator of Facebook! haha


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome to hear about a young guy doing so good! I myself am only 20 years old and know how hard it can be to be young and starting out. Good luck to ya and awesome service truck.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

And just when I thought TerraLawns had it all, LOL, they come up with another truck to the fleet! Well done  I think im falling behind to u know, hahaha! :bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice truck, can't wait to see the next addition to the fleet!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Looks good - I wish I was at the point where I had a full time mechanic w/a take home utility truck. I would call that 24/7 peace-of-mind.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice addition! Fleet is growing at a very steady pace!


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

merrimacmill;1060737 said:


> Lots of people tend to have an attitude towards me since I'm so young like I won't be able to do it. I take pride it showing them otherwise. All through school I did horrible and was always the "dumba$$" kid. I left early and started pursuing what I've always wanted to and I've enjoyed every minute of it since. I think a lot of the older guys around here give me such attitude because they get ticked off since they've been at the everyday grind for 30 years, and still are driving around in a 1991 one truck wonder. The young people are doing a lot in business now, just look at Mark Zuckerberg the creator of Facebook! haha


Hey man i know how you fell i am only 21 and have been doing landscaping and snow removal 5 years and there are alot of old guys that dont like us because we are so young. My responce to them is they where young at one time and we all need to start at some point. We plow all of the schools in our town and there where alot of guys that bid on the contract and where mad that we got it. I dont see a problem with it because we gave the best price that we could and got it. Well i gusse i have said plenty hang in there keep up the good work and good luck with the new truck.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

There are old guys who do it there way and the new guys like ourselves that do it our way. Both ways work the only difference is who wants it more in the end. That entails having to get out of the truck and bust a little ass to take care of the small details. Sometimes the older guy does not do that. Not saying all guys that have been plowing for a long time but some feel like they are entitled to the work and dont have to go the extra mile. I myself am not liked by a local who has been plowing for 25 years in my area. We had words one night when he drove on a lot of mine that was his for 5 years. Lost all respect for him right then. I see him and just go on my ways but I know he really does not like me. Sorry for venting but you have grown your company into a fine outfit and by the looks of things you will be leading your market for many years to come. Congrats.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

*New Plow*

Well finally today I picked up the new Boss Vxt plow for the service truck. I also had some cab marker lights put on it.

Heres a pic


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

looks good! salting any with it?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks good, You should get a set of wings for that though, Def worth it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

merrimacmill;1060737 said:


> Lots of people tend to have an attitude towards me since I'm so young like I won't be able to do it.


Looks like you are well on your way to a succesful future.

I started my business almost 15 years ago at the ripe age of 21 when all of my friends were getting high and partying and have plugged along and continued to grow it every year and still growing. 15 years later they are still up to the same old crap!

Alot of people on this forum and in general will have alot to say...my advice to you is to keep your eye on the prize and dont bother a minute with anything positive you cant take from the post or conversation-its not work the aggravation.

Some of us (older guys) have been there done that and may offer you advice with no intention to ridicule you in any way, but to help you avoid some of the pitfalls we have had to deal with along the way that we learned from trial and error.

Nice truck and continued success. 

On edit...if there's one piece of advice I would give you is what an older construction company owner friend of my dads once told me about 5 years after I started my business....:"the iron is here to pay for the bricks"...meaning-Start taking some of those earnings and invest it into real estate. You'll be glad you did later in life.


----------



## ponderosa (Jan 8, 2006)

johnny royale you are so right the long term money is in land , if you look they are deals you just have to make the deal


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

merrimacmill;1060737 said:


> Lots of people tend to have an attitude towards me since I'm so young like I won't be able to do it. I take pride it showing them otherwise. All through school I did horrible and was always the "dumba$$" kid. I left early and started pursuing what I've always wanted to and I've enjoyed every minute of it since. I think a lot of the older guys around here give me such attitude because they get ticked off since they've been at the everyday grind for 30 years, and still are driving around in a 1991 one truck wonder. The young people are doing a lot in business now, just look at Mark Zuckerberg the creator of Facebook! haha


so true. i think one of the things that that "older generation" doesnt understand is that in todays market you have to spend money to make money. theres a lot of new technology to get the job done faster. Theres also a lot of new advertising media that us younger guys are more accustomed to because we grew up with that stuff and the older guys are still advertising in the phone book while we are making websites and that what people want to see these days and the old guys just get angry because they cant be competitive in that field anymore because they dont get it and dont want to learn and adapt with the changing times.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

MikeRi24;1101185 said:


> so true. i think one of the things that that "older generation" doesnt understand is that in todays market you have to spend money to make money. theres a lot of new technology to get the job done faster. Theres also a lot of new advertising media that us younger guys are more accustomed to because we grew up with that stuff and the older guys are still advertising in the phone book while we are making websites and that what people want to see these days and the old guys just get angry because they cant be competitive in that field anymore because they dont get it and dont want to learn and adapt with the changing times.


There are some good points in here. Especially with the new forms of advertising (video, internet, social networking sites, etc..) But I never forget that I have A LOT I can learn from the old guys around. Any chance I get I talk with them and network. They've all "been there and done that" so to speak, and there is something we can all learn from others experiences.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

your never going to have a color all to your own unless you custom paint them all. That can get expensive in a hurry. Worry about a logo, burn it in to the customers brain so when they close their eyes at night they still see it. Thats how you will be known, not by the color of your truck or shirts (unless it is a one off custom)

I would get a nice stainless steel roll up cover for that bed like the fire trucks have. I bet it will cost 2k but it will be way worth it when you dont have to did through 2' of snow in the back to find the tire iron.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good. How long did it take your mechanic to put it on?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Awsome plow and truck you got there. I like the service body.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

merrimacmill;1098125 said:


> Well finally today I picked up the new Boss Vxt plow for the service truck. I also had some cab marker lights put on it.
> 
> Heres a pic


Are those gm cab lights you added?


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good! Tell us about the cab lights. Did you install them? Was it difficult?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## A&LSiteService (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice addition to the fleet, now all we need is some snow!!!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice truck and equipment you got there now all the utility needs is some strobes.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

nice addition! congrats!

Curious to know how much of your winter help are year round employees? 

My season is much shorter(or should i say less eventfull) than yours, and less than half of my winter help I employ yr round....and out of the winter help, some are subs & some are employees along with my regular guys.


----------



## Ajhenderson13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Man thats a nice truck!


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

you should put a fuel tank on it


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

joey7599;1103713 said:


> you should put a fuel tank on it


We are going to have to do that. We have our equipment spread out this season and need two trucks with tanks now.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i got a question for you?

how much do you figure a truck is hourly wise for the employee? 

you know instead of getting a raise you get a truck, did ya figure that out at all or no


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;1104395 said:


> i got a question for you?
> 
> how much do you figure a truck is hourly wise for the employee?
> 
> you know instead of getting a raise you get a truck, did ya figure that out at all or no


for us its about $6.50 with fuel


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks so much, i need a raise hahaha


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey collin did you ever get the new movie made.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

No I didn't, time didn't allow. And I guess I won't bother at this point since a winter with better accounts and more equipment to film is here.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

make videos we need them! there is only about 4 good people that make nice snow plowing movies Oh hey collin did you see that snow men on discovery channel? its state workers I havent saw it yet gotta watch it tomorrow!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

deere615;1106031 said:


> make videos we need them! there is only about 4 good people that make nice snow plowing movies Oh hey collin did you see that snow men on discovery channel? its state workers I havent saw it yet gotta watch it tomorrow!


I'm lookin forward to that show. Got the DVR set to record it for me. I hope they don't try to make it to dramatic like ax men or swamp loggers. They just need to show the equipment. haha


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jelinek61;1106088 said:


> I'm lookin forward to that show. Got the DVR set to record it for me. I hope they don't try to make it to dramatic like ax men or swamp loggers. They just need to show the equipment. haha


exactly! did it start already or is tomorrow the first episode?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

wow i didnt even hear about this show....i guess that what happens when u give the remote to the g/f i used to watch discovery all the time anyone know what time its on?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

and collin were definitely making a vid this year if i have to duct tape a camera on the dash of the dump


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

fisher guy;1106439 said:


> wow i didnt even hear about this show....i guess that what happens when u give the remote to the g/f i used to watch discovery all the time anyone know what time its on?


9pm and this is I believe the 3rd episode.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

bacwudzme;1060659 said:


> I knew alot of people that always bought at Weirs but in the last five years more and more people have been buying their GMCs at O'Connors in Augusta.
> 
> You have a nice Fleet growing now and all your equipment is very nice and Professional!
> 
> That is one good thing about this site, seeing youngsters like ourselves working for ourselves and still growing!


I would guess im 4-5 hours from agusta and I see at least 1 if not 6 GMC trucks from there everyday. Not sure what that means but it tells you something


----------

